# Help evaluating test values



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi,

I'm hoping that some of the more experienced members could help me out by giving meaning/context to some test values.

I have a 20G tall, planted tank with an albino bristlenosed pleco, 4 kuhli loaches, 3 clown loaches and 4 Oto cats.

I have a fluval canister filter (no carbon filtration), a DIY CO2 injection system and T5HO fluorescent lights.

I have been having a minor algae issue since switching to the T5HO lights.

I have just recently began to use RO/distilled H2O for my water changes/top ups on the advice of another aquarist.

I had a clown loach die this morning and despite my best efforts my plants are just borderline surviving...

I did a water test this evening (GH/KH for the very first time) and got the results listed below:

PH = 7.6
Ammonia = 0
Nitrates = 25 mg/L
GH = 11 dKH
KH = 5 dKH

From these I get that my tank is quite alkaline, my nitrates are a bit high, as is my KH/GH.... But I don't know what these all mean in relation to each other and the overall health of the tank.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated!

Joel


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

what is the wattage of the t5HO lights?

Also this may help on whats going on with the plants:
http://www.aquariumslife.com/aquascaping/fertilizers-and-co2/aquarium-plants-deficiency/

You may need to start dosing fertilizers if you have high lights and CO2

As for the Nitrates and GH/KH, they don't seem too high if you are using tap water. How long have you been using the RO/distill for water changes?

Looking for a bit more info


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

As arc says, you probably need to start dosing fertilizer in conjunction with co2 and your lighting system.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

What kind of algae issue are you having?
How long have you had this tank?
There are a couple of things here:
1) clown loach don't do well in trios ... they do well in a school of 6 or more. And another thing, even though they are small now, they don't belong to small tanks like a 20G. These fish needs a nice current so they can stretch their mussles and there simply isn't enough space in a tiny 20G for them to stretch. So they are simply stressed by living in a 20G.
2) I notice all of the fish you have a foragers. That may play a small factor.
3) The water test looks fine for fish only. It tell nothing of the fertilizers in your tank.
4) Not sure how many watts is your T5HO, was it a single light or double?
5) Some times, when they light or fertilizers changes, the plants will lose their leaves and regrow new ones that are more adapted for the new changes. At these times, foraging fish can simply push them over the edge.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello,

The algae appears to be hair algae and it has mostly appeared on the plant leaves which has caused a lot of leaf death...

I probably haven't helped by bumbling around trimming things and pulling plants out then planting others in their place.

In answer to your questions:

1. I've had the tank about 7 months now.
2. I am aware that the Clowns aren't appropriate, nor are they happy. I will be trading them back to LFS this week. Any suggestions on replacement fish?
3. the Oto cats and Pleco mostly ignore the plants now, preferring to hang out on the tank walls/tubing.
4. it's a dual bulb 48W total output Aquatic Life fixture, currently it's on for 7 hours a day with the CO2 injector
5. I dose with Flourish Comprehensive once a week...

Thanks


----------



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

arc said:


> what is the wattage of the t5HO lights?
> 
> Also this may help on whats going on with the plants:
> http://www.aquariumslife.com/aquascaping/fertilizers-and-co2/aquarium-plants-deficiency/
> ...


I've only been using the RO water for a couple of weeks. Is it any better than Burlington tap water for a planted tank?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Your tank water has 
GH = 11 dKH
KH = 5 dKH

with pure RO water? Just curious on what your reading on the tap water is?


----------



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

arc said:


> Your tank water has
> GH = 11 dKH
> KH = 5 dKH
> 
> with pure RO water? Just curious on what your reading on the tap water is?


Not pure RO water yet, probably still 50/50... Unfortunately I'm away for a few days and won't be able to test my tap water till Friday.

What should I expect my hardness to be with pure RO and CO2?

Joel


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Pure RO water should have the GH/KH values close to 0. 


You could reduce the lighting period and have a break during it to see if it helps. Zebrapl3co is right about an adjustment period after lighting/dosing changes so you could wait a while and see if the algae goes away


----------

